

I want to teach Online Marketing for free - timoconnor

Marcademy.com is thinking about creating a Fellowship program to teach for free Online Marketing and Growth Hacking to 20 - 40 SFO/Bay Area college Seniors during their senior year. Program would be 8 months (Sept '13 - April '14) and include monthly in-person weekend immersion events teaching them to become a Growth Hacker and Online Marketer. There would be no cost to the students. We'd get paid by an employer if we got them a job when they graduated. There would be no obligation that students would have to take a job from one of our sources. So for the student it would be entirely free. Would like thoughts on this.
======
timoconnor
BTW this post is about a new program, not the one on our website. The one on
the website is about an 8-week paid program. What I am looking for is feedback
on creating a new 8 month free Fellowship for college seniors to help them
build skills to increase their chance of getting a job.

------
orangethirty
You mention it takes 8 months in this post, yet in the website it says 8
weeks. Which one is it? It also is an awful short time to learn of the
subjects you mention. Copywriting itself takes years to learn properly.

~~~
timoconnor
The current website is about our 8 week program. What this post is about is
getting feedback on creating a longer Fellowship program for seniors in
college to help increase their chances of getting a good job upon graduating,
and making the fellowships free. Totally agree to become a world class
marketer and in your example a world class copywriter takes years. But what I
am thinking about is giving these students a jump start since what they learn
in College isn't skills. So you could say we are wanting to create world class
beginners. Does that make sense? Would like your thoughts.

~~~
orangethirty
Oh ok. It was a bit confusing. I think this looks like a good project for
people to check out. By no way was I being pedantic. It is good to have
informed beginners. It does make. Big improvement. Marketing is a lot about
testing.

